# The fascination with Japan around here.



## Moots (Apr 3, 2008)

Whats with the over the top obsession with Japan here at the temp. I understand as gamers it has a big influence on us as most of what we play is made/released there before it hits the rest of the world.

People around here however act like its the next garden of eden. I am sure Japan is an amazing place. I personally love the food of Japan, and I am sure it would be that much better eating that food in the country that created it. I however question why, especially the younger kids here want to visit so badly. 

I am sure there are tons of amazing things to do and see in Japan, I just don't know how much the younger crowd here would appreciate the culture and history of Japan, as opposed to it just being a chance for them to buy cool stuff ( See any of the "I am going to Japan, what should I buy threads) 

So anyhow, tell me why you want to go so bad. Is it just to buy stuff? Do you want to understand Japan's culture and people better, learn the history, try the food (Oh god Udon)? try to understand more the way they feel about things like same sex friendship and companionship, they way they feel about other favourite things here like hentai....Because the people of Japan have different views on alot of these than we do....

I'd love to visit Japan. I am sure I would buy video game related stuff, however I would personally go for the food, and for the history. (Note....i want to see hand pulled noodles made in person, those guys who make them are amazing)


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 3, 2008)

A lot of gamers ... especially younger gamers ... do have a serious obsession with Japan.

They watch too many Japanese cartoons, and read too many Japanese comics ... call them anime and manga if you like, but a cartoon is a cartoon, and a comic is a comic.

Usually they have no comprehension of quality Western titles ... or the real history of video-gaming ..., a sickly sweet taste for the cute, and a sort of self-loathing for their own racial heritage.

Japan is a fine country ... spent some time there whilst in the Air Force, and I enjoy many Japanese movies, games and foodstuffs, but I enjoy things from the West, also.


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 3, 2008)

The grass is always greener on the other side.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 3, 2008)

xcalibur said:
			
		

> The grass is always greener on the other side.



That is also a big part of it ... they feel they are 'missing out'.


----------



## azotyp (Apr 3, 2008)

If I'd visit japan I would certainle use some massage saloon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




japan chicks looks hot when they try to make up like white chicks


----------



## Issac (Apr 3, 2008)

Well, I've been obsessed with Japan since I was three years old, playing the NES. (That is: almost 18 years ago).
THAT was not influenced by manga or anime... it was some games though... but the main part was language, and clothing and the overall society in general.

(or well, i did watch starzinger (spaceketeers in the US) at that time as well... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Moots (Apr 3, 2008)

I get the feeling that kids think all of Japan is in 24 hour a day videogame/anime/zaniness mode.

Like everyone dresses up everyday and they only talk about video games all day. And everyother store is game/anime related.

Most of Japan I am sure lives thier everyday not being a cat person/sexy maid/talking frozen space pirate etc.


----------



## Mewgia (Apr 3, 2008)

Moots said:
			
		

> Whats with the over the top obsession with Japan here at the temp. I understand as gamers it has a big influence on us as most of what we play is made/released there before it hits the rest of the world.
> 
> People around here however act like its the next garden of eden. I am sure Japan is an amazing place. I personally love the food of Japan, and I am sure it would be that much better eating that food in the country that created it. I however question why, especially the younger kids here want to visit so badly.
> 
> ...


I think you have been reading too many of test84's posts...


----------



## Zarcon (Apr 3, 2008)

If you tell those people (Fanatics that obsess over anime, manga, and Japan) that anime and manga are niche things in Japan they'd call you a dirty liar.
Even if you're telling the truth.

A lot of these people see Japan in an idealized light, partially due to anime and manga. They never see or hear about what their society and culture is really like over there so they think it's all that.

I'd love to visit Japan to try out the different foods and buy things you can only get there for reasonable prices...but I'd also love to visit other places for the same reasons.

I always chuckle when I hear someone say they want to move to Japan...outside the cheap and fast internet Japan is a pretty messed up place if you're used to living in the western world.


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 3, 2008)

Well Japan is just one of the many places i want to visit when i get older, i do not want to go now because i feel that i might ignore Japan's fascinating culture and people and instead just go play some video games.
Which is not a bad thing but that would be a waste of your trip.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 3, 2008)

Japan is very different to the West ... well, not that different to the UK, I found, but certainly very different from the US.

They work their asses off, get very few holidays, and outside the different Otaku (being an Otaku is generally frowned upon in Japan, and is considered an anti-social behaviour disorder, to some extent)  subsets, are very different to what the Wapanese believe them to be.

A lot of what they take as normal, Westerners can find strange, or even offensive ... it is, as I said, a very different place ... especially if you stray from the touristy areas.


----------



## Psyfira (Apr 3, 2008)

Some nice artwork comes out of there when it's done well, but I'm not really interested in visiting Japan. Not to say it's a bad place, just not my cup of tea. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If I'm going halfway across the world I'd rather do Australia (but probably never will, spiders scare the shit out of me!). I don't know much about it, but I get the impression of an oppressive work ethic and bland snackfood, which really doesn't appeal to me. Especially the snackfood part. But that's just me.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Apr 3, 2008)

It's where Nintendo was born. You're on a Nintendo based board... Hmm.. Let's see where the fascination comes from..


----------



## Tanas (Apr 3, 2008)

I think that Japan is far from being the garden of Eden, considering that its the suicide capital of the world.


----------



## elenar (Apr 3, 2008)

ITT super-elitist weeaboos all convincing each other that they are better than normal weeaboos.

Japan is just like any other place; i.e. really awesome if you haven't been there, and pretty normal and blah if you have.

Also, in general, people who say "really young kids always do it this way" don't sound like adults looking at little children and passing judgement on them; they sound like little children trying really hard to act like adults.

So, if you aren't some snot-nosed little kid trying really hard to impress everyone on temp, then keep in mind that it _really_ sounds that way.

Sorry to troll, but I can't stand it when people feel like they are elitist, that makes them less of a hypocrite.


----------



## Renegade_R (Apr 3, 2008)

Actually I went through a phase like that where I thought everything Japanese was totally awesome in my yonger years.

Its just a phase when you are a naive youngster.  Wanting to explore something to be perceived different and better.  From what they gather from the internet and anime, they think its the most awesome place in the world because its full of cool games, useless gadgets, hot girls who just WANTING to screw a western guy, and non-stop things which animes portray and the person thinks is true.

The worst part is when you have that mind set, you start immersing yourself in this 'fantasy culture' on the Western side of the world of what you think Japan is.  As a matter of fact, you are just fabricating a reality of what the place is really like.  If I look back upon myself from the third person, I can really see what a shameful youngster I was.  Embarassing.  Absolutely embarassing.  A man shouldn't be immersing themselves in pink cute stuff and telling everyone about all the cool stuff thats Japanese which probably is far from the truth.  I wasted a few years of my life living this fantasy mindset of thinking everything in Japan was awesome.  Then I came to the realization, its just a country and what I'm looking at is commerce produced by people in that country.  I can't get that time back which I wasted.

Fast forward back to the present, I am now married and I have an excellent job.  This obsession is a chapter I'd prefer not to visit again.  I wonder how I would be like if I still had this obsession.  I wouldn't be married that's for sure.

For anyone who is reading this.

Anime, Video Games and Japanese Commerce != Real Japan


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Apr 3, 2008)

Come to Boston. The Asian population is through the roof. Sometimes on the subway you will forget you are in the U.S. 

Not kidding.

P.S. I love it though..Just thought I'd add that... Not to stereo-type but pretty much all of them are very very polite. And the girls are wicked cute.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 3, 2008)

I was searching for some game OSTs, for my eldest ... she's in the Wapanese phase, sadly ... and tracked them down to a site I shall not name ... and all I can say is every single person on that site's forum managed to use the word 'hug' in nearly every post they made ... and everything was uber-cute, and so totally saccharine-sweet, that I wanted to retch ... the way people there talked in their posts, there was no doubt that many had crossed the boundaries between the real and the imagined.

I would rather my teenage children turn to Satanism, than to immerse themselves in that faux-cute, sickly, fairytale la-la nonsense.

Yes, I am an old man, but that level of fantasy can't be good for anyone's mental health.

Having an imagination is important, especially in the young, but you must know what is real and what is not.

Like the man said, you cannot build castles in the air without your feet planted firmly on the ground.


----------



## Artheido (Apr 3, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Japan is very different to the West ... well, not that different to the UK, I found, but certainly very different from the US.



Yup, there aren't that many jobs here in the UK for computer programming so I'm planning to move to Japan once I get through University and into the world of work  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And no, I don't portray Japan as an Anime fantasy land where you can perform kamehamehas xD I know everything about the trains at rush hour and traffic. It may be hell but I need a well paid job in computer programming which is hard to find in England. Japan is closer to England than the US is so it's a logical chose =]

I'm not interested in Japanese females or anything of the sort... I just want a job T_T


----------



## Zarcon (Apr 3, 2008)

elenar said:
			
		

> ITT super-elitist weeaboos all convincing each other that they are better than normal weeaboos.
> 
> Japan is just like any other place; i.e. really awesome if you haven't been there, and pretty normal and blah if you have.
> 
> ...


Well...no one was bashing anyone and the usage of "younger crowd" was used in two posts. "Kids" was never brought up.
In fact, so far, we've only been questioning why there's such a fascination with Japan and pointing out that Japan isn't what most people think it is.
It's just another country with a very different culture and social system from the western world.

So...ironically, your post is the only one that sticks out so far.
...
So far.


----------



## Renegade_R (Apr 3, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> I was searching for some game OSTs, for my eldest ... she's in the Wapanese phase, sadly ... and tracked them down to a site I shall not name ... and all I can say is every single person on that site's forum managed to use the word 'hug' in nearly every post they made ... and everything was uber-cute, and so totally saccharine-sweet, that I wanted to retch ... the way people there talked in their posts, there was no doubt that many had crossed the boundaries between the real and the imagined.
> 
> I would rather my teenage children turn to Satanism, than to immerse themselves in that faux-cute, sickly, fairytale la-la nonsense.
> 
> ...


I wish you best of luck with your eldest...hopefully she will get over that phase and come to a reality-check soon.  I came to a reality-check after a few years...but some people slip down even further...when they slip past a point that they can't be retreived, the only thing that could bring them back to reality is a trip to live in Japan starting from zero and show them life sucks there just as much as it sucks here.


----------



## Extreme Coder (Apr 3, 2008)

I do want to go there, but not because it's an anime/gaming wonderland, but because it's something different AND better than where I live


----------



## Moots (Apr 3, 2008)

This is a blog post from a guy who moved to japan. Mind you this is one persons experience and is not taken bible.

Man, I really need to update that page above don't I 

IMO the Japanese game industry sucks ass to work for.  Compared to America the work conditions suck.  You're all cramped into rooms like this.  You have to work until 11:30pm every night or you will make no friends at work etc.

On top of which compensation sucks.  Japanese companies pay less then 1/2 on average of what American companies pay.  Sure Japanese taxes are lower but living in Tokyo is more expensive.   For example the MOST you can make at at least 2 MAJOR Japanese game software companies is 6,000,000 yen.  That's about $50K.  That's the MOST you can make as it's an official limit of those companies.  Most employess make less than 2/3rds of that.

There's also generally an age limit for 35yrs old.  After that you can't get in unless you are a manager.  That might partly explain the low salaries.  1/3rd to 2/3rds of all Japanese under 30 live at home with their parents so they don't need the same level of income since their rent and food is taken care of.

But, Tokyo is a pretty cool place so it's up to you if it's worth the sacrifice or not.  I'm still trying to figure that out myself

If you really want to have fun in Tokyo you either need to come when you are really young and don't mind living like a college student sleeping on your floor in your studio apartment.  Or you need to get an American company to send you over and set you up with an expat package where they give you an American type of apartment for $5K a month and pay you an American size salary and your entire stay in Tokyo is one big party.


----------



## xJonny (Apr 3, 2008)

I kind of understand what you are saying, I know some people who want to "live in Japan" after reading anime/manga and playing video games too. I'd like to go and see Japan, but same with most other countries.

A new experience is good and travelling but you are right some people take it too far thinking that living in Japan will be just like living in heaven. I'm sure it's great but it isn't literally heaven. the other day I heard of a girl who went to Japan (and loved it) to teach English and got murdered but that's not to say that it's any worse than other countries.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks for the support lol ... I should start a "Parents of Wapanese Kids" support group 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I never criticize her obsession ... that would just exacerbate the situation ... but, she is hinting ... heavily ... that we visit an old Air Force buddy of mine, who married a Japanese girl, and now lives in Osaka.

It is tempting to go, and see if the culture shock zaps her back to a more realistic mindset.


----------



## Heran Bago (Apr 3, 2008)

Japan's society is pretty messed up. There are a hell of a lot of issues, starting with sexism across the board.


----------



## Moots (Apr 3, 2008)

Don't get me wrong, I'd love to go to Japan. I am almost as big of a Foodie, as I am gamer so I love going to other countries to have their cuisine..like I said I love Udon and would lobe to enjoy as much of Japan's food if I ever got the chance.

A couple of guys I know who came over to TO from Japan say that the asian markets are (Near Kenzington) similar to where they lived in Japan middle to low class...small apartments/efficiencies..etc.

Note I'd love to live near there though....Amazing food, and produce at the markets. And kenzington rules.


----------



## Westside (Apr 3, 2008)

I personally think that the fascination is indeed stupid.  Curiosity and eagerness to absorb culture is one thing, but comparing to heaven and wanting to spend the rest of their life there is another.  I think the most wonderful thing you can do is to appreciate your own culture to a certain degree.  
I always thought my people were behind and when I was in Uzbekistan I always looked up to the Russians thinking that they are cooler.  When I read about our people's history, I was absolutely amazed and intrigued.  Although not too many people would appreciate my country, bonding with your heritage and ethnicity is an amazing thing.  Kids these days don't even know about the sacrifice their ancestors made for them.


----------



## Moots (Apr 3, 2008)

Well posted Wset Side. Well posted.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Apr 3, 2008)

Heran Bago said:
			
		

> Japan's society is pretty messed up. There are a hell of a lot of issues, starting with sexism across the board.



Yeah. Just read the Hagakure. Out of all the cool things in it, there is a ton of sexism. But it's a still great piece of historical writing.


----------



## Moots (Apr 3, 2008)

Do some of these people think Japan is like one big Sakura-con? I mean when your young its good to be nieve about somethings....but when you become delusional about an obsession thats when things can end poorly.


----------



## science (Apr 3, 2008)

I wanna go to Japan because it looks like a fun place. You see all the neon lights and shit on TV, who wouldn't want to go? I could give a shit about anime/manga, and to go there for video games? I'm not going to buy a game I don't know whats going on, and I could probably pirate it faster than it even comes out in stores there.


----------



## Moots (Apr 3, 2008)

"You see all the neon lights and shit on TV, who wouldn't want to go?"

All of Japan is not like that though, alot of it is low to middle class.

Its like saying I saw a commercial for Vegas and had to visit the states because of all the lights and fun...IT MUST BE THE FUNNEST COUNRTY EVAR!


----------



## iffy525 (Apr 3, 2008)

I actually have been to Japan twice.  The second time I actually did not go to a popular tourist city, I went to a very small rural town in what is now Asago.  I absolutely loved it.  There is just so much culture there that it is amazing, and the Japanese people love you because they do not see many foreigners.  Once you go there you tend to forget about the manga and anime.  It is so much more than that.  

Plus no matter where you are you can always take a shinkansen (bullet train) wherever you want to go (even if it is a far away place you can still get there in around 1-2 hours).

Trust me, Japan is a fun place to be.  But don't get me wrong, I also want to go to other places as well.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 3, 2008)

Moots said:
			
		

> "You see all the neon lights and shit on TV, who wouldn't want to go?"
> 
> All of Japan is not like that though, alot of it is low to middle class.
> 
> Its like saying I saw a commercial for Vegas and had to visit the states because of all the lights and fun...IT MUST BE THE FUNNEST COUNRTY EVAR!



Hey, I'm from Vegas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Notice how I don't live there anymore, though? lol


----------



## CockroachMan (Apr 3, 2008)

Well, japanese culture had a big influence on the western culture in the last two decades or something, with anime, manga and games.. Sure, I can't deny that growing up playing Super Mario Bros and watching  stuff like Dragon Ball I have some sort of fascination for the country and its culture and I would like very much to go there some day.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I also know that a lot of western otakus think that Japan is Wonderland and everyone there breathes and eat anime and games.. and I know it's not like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A friend of mine went to Tokyo some years ago and tried to find DVDs and mangás of some more obscure series that we like, most people he asked had no idea of what he was talking about.

So, thinking that Japan is a paradise for otakus is like thinking that Canada is just a big block of ice full of eskimos or that Brazil is a big jungle with naked chicks everywere (it's not like that ¬¬).


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Apr 4, 2008)

Moots said:
			
		

> "You see all the neon lights and shit on TV, who wouldn't want to go?"
> 
> All of Japan is not like that though, alot of it is low to middle class.
> 
> Its like saying I saw a commercial for Vegas and had to visit the states because of all the lights and fun...IT MUST BE THE FUNNEST COUNRTY EVAR!



Yeah but when you go visit somewhere, like science said he would like to, he isn't meaning he wants to know Japan inside and out. You go and visit the cool things. If I lived in Asia and came to America I wouldn't go visit the ghettos. I would go to Vegas or Boston or New York depending on what I wanted to see. You're argument is nonsensical.


----------



## Moots (Apr 4, 2008)

I want to go to middle class food shops especially noodle shops.


i want to see people make hand pulled noodles damnit! Prolly one of the most impressive culinary feats I have ever seen.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 4, 2008)

Moots said:
			
		

> i want to see people make hand pulled noodles damnit!



Is that a euphemism for getting a Japanese hooker to manually stimulate you?


----------



## Masta_mind257 (Apr 4, 2008)

Ahhh...Japan, them and their cool musics
http://youtube.com/watch?v=VIWBDOyaipo


----------



## moozxy (Apr 4, 2008)

I want to go to Japan to become a manga artist. I hear they have a shortage of these and would love to become famous and make a living from things I enjoy. I'm pretty sure I've got the japanese down from watching anime. I've been integrating alot of words and phrases into my everyday life like kawaii and sugoi, I even say ITAI when I get hurt. I've learnt alot about Japanese culture from Naruto, which is the best anime imo (I've memorised alot of handsigns and I have mock battles with my naruto buddies). 

I also want to go there because of all the kawaiiii girls ^______^ (note: I will not settle for a girlfriend unless she is a genuine japanese girl)

Japan makes awesome music too. I'm always listening to the Asian Kung Foo Generation. This makes my english friends look at me weird but I don't care because I believe someday an asian girl will overhear the music blaring out from my earphones and fall in love with me straight away.

Oh I love japanese food aswell! Pocky is my favorite and I think ramen(I've only tried the instant type but I'm sure I'll love the real thing too!) is the best invention ever! (except for maybe Sakura-chan from Naruto)

Well that's why I like Japan so much.. I hope you guys understand ^___^

-moozxy-kun


Well, all joking aside, I think weeaboo-ism is an illness that effects alot of people who watch anime and play video games, at some point in their lives, including me (I started thinking I would be able to speak japanese after hours of anime).. It's up to the well informed to help them out and show them how stupid it is. Usually I start with this video


----------



## Westside (Apr 4, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> Well, japanese culture had a big influence on the western culture in the last two decades or something, with anime, manga and games.. Sure, I can't deny that growing up playing Super Mario Bros and watching  stuff like Dragon Ball I have some sort of fascination for the country and its culture and I would like very much to go there some day..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WAT?  Brazil is not like that?  Dude, that was the only reason I wanted to visit you... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



However, I've been to Alert, Nunavut before, and that place was full of Inuits (Eskimos), but it was really cool seeing igloos and all that.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 4, 2008)

If the media is to be believed, Brazil is full of she-males making porn & death squads killing the homeless 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The hellspawn children who made that so-called fan dub that moozxy posted need to be drowned, though to be honest, their voices already sounded like they were being strangled.

My favorite piece of Marilyn Manson trivia is the fact that he hates Japan, as the fans are so extreme, they make him nervous ... there was an incident there, a few years ago, where he was staying in a hotel, in Japan, on the top floor, and some Japanese girls abseiled down from the roof, onto his balcony, in the middle of the night.


----------



## Moots (Apr 4, 2008)

Ramen is indeed delicous. And pocky is an amazing snack. 

However Udon is the king of noodles, ramen is good but udon is for the win.

Also Hand pulled noodles are actual noodles.

Check it out its 3 and half minutes but man I wish I could make these...


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 4, 2008)

Moots said:
			
		

> Also Hand pulled noodles are actual noodles



I know ... I was being humorous


----------



## martin88 (Apr 4, 2008)

At least their manga is better than west's comics. 

And their hentai is great.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 4, 2008)

Dude, hentai is fake porn ... no real people = fake.

Ya gotta sink pretty damn low when you can't even jack off to real people lol


----------



## Moots (Apr 4, 2008)

I assumed you were, but its never safe to assume 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I mean who doesnt enjoy the other kind of hand pulled noodle?


----------



## Westside (Apr 4, 2008)

Hand pulled noodles strangely resembles the food we ate in Central Asia... However, that was a few thousand years ago where the Tochirians (European people who lived in western China today) introduced the technique.  It's amazing how this technique is alive in a place where culture is so different.  However, the food is completely different in taste because of the sides that Japanese people provide compared to Central Asians.


----------



## Moots (Apr 4, 2008)

An amazing technique though.


----------



## CockroachMan (Apr 4, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> Well, all joking aside, I think weeaboo-ism is an illness that effects alot of people who watch anime and play video games, at some point in their lives, including me (I started thinking I would be able to speak japanese after hours of anime).. It's up to the well informed to help them out and show them how stupid it is. Usually I start with this video



Jesus Christ NEVER SHOW THIS TO ANYONE!
I couldn't stand to 10 seconds of it!


----------



## Moots (Apr 4, 2008)

Oh god. That was horrific.


----------



## Westside (Apr 4, 2008)

Moots said:
			
		

> An amazing technique though.


It's funny how the Asians like to claim that Italians stole the technique from them, while in reality it's Europeans (Tocharians) who migrated to China taught it to the Chinese and then Marco Polo learned it from the Chinese and took it back to Europe.  I noticed that the technique is about the same as Central Asian, except that there are less elasticity in the Chinese noodle on the youtube video.  Japanese then learned it from the Chinese.


----------



## Zarcon (Apr 4, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> moozxy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What you do is you show this to someone who's about to reach the line of no return and say,
"This is what you're beginning to sound like."


----------



## Moots (Apr 4, 2008)

Whoah west you know your noodle history.


----------



## Renegade_R (Apr 4, 2008)

@moozxy - Holy fucking shit that made me cringe so much.  Usually I can watch something annoying but that I just had to stop because it was giving me goosebumps.  But I have to thank you for one thing...you just assured me that I've made the greatest decision in the world to give up that shite.  Wow if I imagined myself like that, I'd start strangling myself now.

@Moots - You don't have to go to Japan to get hand-pulled noodle.  They have a place that does it in Pacific Mall.  I also had lots of hand pulled noodle when my wife took me to China...man those kick ass!  Totally different than the normal noodles.  And wow, China is really different when you look at it from the inside.  Its not all evil and communist like CNN tells you.  Also I was very glad to learn more about my Chinese herritage (I was a Canadian born Chinese) and to me, its extremely interesting.  Its who I REALLY am.  Not a fantasy culture like the one I fabricated in my old otaku mind.

@Zarcon - I wish I saw that sooner, it would have saved me from buying so much useless Japanese commerce products.

Edit: Oh and I just want to clarify one thing before I seem hypocritical, my avatar is an picture from Fire Emblem: Goddess of Dawn, I liked that video game.  As for anime itself, I haven't watched an anime for 3 years.


----------



## Moots (Apr 4, 2008)

Nothing wrong with watching anime, and I know you can get hand pulled noodles here. I just would love to try them over there. Theres always differences in flavour, technique, texture.


----------



## Renegade_R (Apr 4, 2008)

That's very true...there was this place that was able to hand pull noodles to make them very flat but had a 1cm thickness...I thought that was a nice touch when the noodle maker would actually come into the room that your group was eating and make them right in front of you without using any surface and then place them in the soup in the center of the table.  Then there's the other places that makes them like udon noodles....also awesome.


----------



## Seicomart (Apr 4, 2008)

Used to live there. Had to move back to the UK due to deaths in the family.

Being away is hell.

Say what you will about the place if you have actually been there and understand Nihongo, the fascination for many, including me, is there is a lifetimes worth of things to explore and learn about Japan without getting bored.

Sure it has its problems, but at least the racism is, for the most part not malicious or violent, unlike here in the UK.Coming back here felt like returning to a third world country, and the prejudice and racism by what seems like the majority of all the races living here along with the general negative attitude towards life, the high cost of living, the taxes, the pollution, the real threat of terrorism etc make me want to move back even more.

Just my point of view; a guy married to a Japanese woman for 10 years, learnt the language for 14 years so far and lived there on my own steam, not some lazy JET/Nova lamer..

The hardest part of living in Japan is attending the funeral of a relative.


----------



## Trulen (Apr 4, 2008)

My two cents is that Japan is the "popular" place to wish to be.

Because, as you know on the internet, if you're in the majority, you're *never* wrong.

Such like when you see a board wanting to know the language everyone wishes they could speak.  
I can grant you at least 50% will say Japanese.

Personally, I'd move to Hawaii.
But then I'd probably have to kill some oil-lord to afford to live there.
In the cool parts you see on TV, any who.


----------



## Moots (Apr 4, 2008)

Trulen, actually my buddy Ian moved to Hawaii before going to college. Lived there for a year, worked part time at a decent restaraunt and just hung out living a relatively easy going life the rest of it. Alot of hawaii, the smaller islands are very much laid back


----------



## Akoji (Apr 4, 2008)

Well, for myself I always had an interest into Japanese culture. But I was always interested in history and cultures, I read a lot about history of a lot of countries. I would like to make a trîp to Japan, and yes it's quite sure I would make a stop at Akihabara, but not for acting like an Otaku. Yes I like mangas, yes I like japanese video games, some may call me some kind of weeaboo, but Im not obessed by it, im not doing cosplays or call all my friend -kun/-chan, I never say desu, or any other japanese word in my commun language. I would go there to see how Otakus acts in Japan, since I have a lot of Otakus friend here. Of course I might pick a cool MOTHER shirt, or something like that, since they cost so much here.

But I would also like to go there to see the country side and such.
But the same can be told about my interest into ancient Roma and ancient Greece. It's 2 other countries I would like to visit for they cultural background and for the heck of it.


----------



## Moots (Apr 4, 2008)

Akihabara, otaku....I sadly do not know what they are. 

But akoji I'd love to visit most of europe, amazing history.

Also do follow QJMHL Akoji?


----------



## Akoji (Apr 4, 2008)

QJMHL? is it something related to hockey? lol

Otaku= here in the west it's used to describe someone who's hooked on Japanese Culture. In Japan it's a term used to talk about some one who's hooked too much on a subject, you could be an Airplane Otaku or a Food Otaku there. While here the term is mostly used for people who like Japanese Cartoons and Comics.

Akihabara= It's a part of Tokyo where's most of the Manga/Video games related stuff is sold.
Mostly an tourist trap for Westerner Otaku's, and the home of Manga/Anime freaks of Tokyo.


----------



## Moots (Apr 4, 2008)

Yeah its the Quebec junior hockey league.

Baie Comeau Drakkar FTW


----------



## Akoji (Apr 4, 2008)

Hahaha Nah I don't like Hockey... yes it exist, someone from Québec that doesn't like Hockey.

But to be back on topic, I think that it's normal that kids or other people get all lovey-dowey with Japan, since it's so mysterious and exotic to our eyes here.


----------



## Moots (Apr 4, 2008)

I think kids think that Japan is all cute and bubbly, and that people there will accept them and think they are the awesome because they like anime/manga/video games, when in reality all we are just stupid tourists.


----------



## Deadmon (Apr 4, 2008)

Well, talk about Japan...my family is planning to take a vacation there for a week this summer..
I'll admit, I was once obsessed with manga/anime when I was a younger teen, but just over the years, the fascination grew...dull. I watch the random or epic anime at times (TTGL womg), but I think because I'm older now, I can hang out more often with my friends etc., thus having less time to stay at home bored and looking up manga/anime.

Course, my top priority when I visit is to get some Nintendo collectibles.


----------



## IBNobody (Apr 4, 2008)

I used to be into the whole Japan thing back in middle and high school. It tapered off in my college years. Now, it's completely dead.

I can't watch any anime without cringing. I have no desire to learn the language anymore. And Thai food is now my favorite Asian cuisine.

Apparently, I've even lost touch with their way of thinking. I just recently played FFX, and I couldn't understand why that game thought of as stellar.

My travel thoughts changed, too. I used to want to go to Japan. Now, I can't even think of going to a country where everyone looks different from you and speaks a language you can't understand. If I wanted that, I can just go to Mexico (or East Austin) for cheap.

- N

Screw Udon! Rice Stick Noodles All The Way! Pad Thai FTW!


----------



## Hanafuda (Apr 4, 2008)

Seicomart said:
			
		

> Just my point of view; a guy married to a Japanese woman for 10 years, learnt the language for 14 years so far and lived there on my own steam, not some lazy JET/Nova lamer..




hey watch it, I resemble that remark! I lived in Japan for two years (91-93) on the JET Program. I seem to remember it being a real damned job, especially the first year when I lived in middle-of-nowhere inaka in northern Hiroshima-ken. I was the only westerner for about 70-80 miles in any direction and I was 'on the job' from wake-up til bedtime every day, because everyone was so interested in the funny gaijin. I got transferred to Hiroshima-shi for the second year and it was more 9-to-5 than living in the country, but it was still real work.

My wife is japanese too, but i didn't meet her till about 6 years after I had moved back to the States. She's from Tochigi so whenever we go back for a visit we spend our time there and in Tokyo. I haven't been back to Hiroshima for 15 years now. damn, time flies.


----------



## Linkiboy (Apr 4, 2008)

Theres nothing wrong with an interest in a culture, most members here are sane and still know limits. There are however a few, test84, who have an unhealthy obsession with Japan. In my opinion watching a lot of anime or listening mostly to Japanese music is normal, but when you start to reject your own culture or superimpose Japan over your own culture, this is when it becomes problematic. Take test84, who is wanting to get involved in game development. He refuses to go to the US, and insists on working in Japan(even though there are a lot more openings in US... most likely at already high positions that are better paying).

I watch a lot of anime myself, yet I still watch American shows and some old Russian movies, but I can relate closer to ideas in anime. It seems they are more liberal and open towards private life(things that would never be mentioned on US shows) so maybe thats why so many people are attached.

Also anime gives Japan the name most weeaboos see it by. Blame anime.


----------



## DarkAura (Apr 4, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Theres nothing wrong with an interest in a culture, most members here are sane and still know limits. There are however a few, test84, who have an unhealthy obsession with Japan. In my opinion watching a lot of anime or listening mostly to Japanese music is normal, but when you start to reject your own culture or superimpose Japan over your own culture, this is when it becomes problematic. Take test84, who is wanting to get involved in game development. He refuses to go to the US, and insists on working in Japan(even though there are a lot more openings in US... most likely at already high positions that are better paying).
> 
> I watch a lot of anime myself, yet I still watch American shows and some old Russian movies, but I can relate closer to ideas in anime. It seems they are more liberal and open towards private life(things that would never be mentioned on US shows) so maybe thats why so many people are attached.
> 
> Also anime gives Japan the name most weeaboos see it by. Blame anime.


Well said.  As long as you're not obsessed to the point where it's stupid, then having Japan as a role model is fine.  Everything good is Japanese.  Like the electronics, the cars, everything's cooler.  Just think though, if they didn't get bombed and American didn't come and introduce all the technology that they did, Japan would be almost third world.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 4, 2008)

Akoji said:
			
		

> I would go there to see how Otakus acts in Japan, since I have a lot of Otakus friend here.




No, you don't.

You know people who act in the way they think Otaku act.

Otaku suffer from an anti-social personality disorder that cause them to focus on a specific subject, and to often separate themselves physically and/or emotionally and/or mentally from the real world.

It is not considered 'cool' in Japan to be Otaku, except by other Otaku, and then only if your fixation matches theirs.


----------



## Hanafuda (Apr 4, 2008)

DarkAura said:
			
		

> Just think though, if they didn't get bombed and American didn't come and introduce all the technology that they did, Japan would be almost third world.




I don't think so. Youre talking about a country that went from feudalism to full-on industrialized society in less than 50 years, well before WWII ever happened. The Japanese navy in WWII was kickass at the beginning of the war ... they just didn't have the raw material to keep new ships coming. The "Zero" might have been the best prop fighter in the war - it was better than most anyway. Their small arms (rifles, pistols) mostly sucked though. As for introduction of technology, the rest of the world had access to all that technology as well ... the japanese are the masters at refining though. Americans invent stuff like crazy, but the japanese always find ways to improve design and manufacturing processes to make their version of the product the better choice for consumers. The irony is that they eventually perfect things beyond most consumers' needs, so the 'premium' items are now usually made in japan, but the chinese or korean version is 'good enough.' They're kinda getting beat at their own game on some things now, even at home. My father-in-law is now all about buying 'made in japan' because of all the chinese goods in the stores there now. Kind of like how a lot of people in the USA were like 25-30 years ago.


----------



## Talaria (Apr 4, 2008)

I kinda agree with ya moots but then I don't. I would love to visit Japan and in fact I am in three months but I have my own agenda. I'm not an obsessive gamer and susprisingly in total spend less than 10 hours playing video games each week. Japanese anime and manga's are alright but I'm not huge into them probably the only anime shows I have really watched are Pokemon and Dragon Ball Z from when I was younger. My interest in Japan came from other reasons. My elder brother learnt Japanese at school and so when I was younger we often had exchange students of Japanese origin staying with us and I got to know some of them really well and appreciate there culture more. Soon after that, my brother went on an exchange trip to Japan bringing back photo's and stories of Japan that inspired me to learn Japanese and visit there someday. My reasons behind going there are to help improve my pretty bad japanese, visit some place new and experience a different culture. I don't want to go countries like the U.S.A and the U.K which are basically a larger scale of my country, who speak the same language and is nothing different with no sense of reward after staying there apart from maybe eating a giant pretzel.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 4, 2008)

Japan was able to become an economic power due to the war, ironically enough.

They were not allowed to have a real military, just a defence force, and the US provided, as part of their occupancy, a military force for the defence of Japan, also.

Not having to spend money on the military during the Cold War, like everyone else was, allowed them to concentrate their finances into other areas, allowing them to become leaders in certain fields.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Apr 4, 2008)

Younger kids, who believe that school and life in anime is exactly the same in real life in japan. That's also what weeaboos believe. Although I love anime and manga, I have no intentions of going to Japan. There really isn't a reason why I should. I've lived in Korea for 10 years, I'm good with that.


----------



## moozxy (Apr 4, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Dude, hentai is fake porn ... no real people = fake.
> 
> Ya gotta sink pretty damn low when you can't even jack off to real people lol


Hentai does what porn aims to do, better.


----------



## SavageWaffle (Apr 4, 2008)

Cause there isn't no 21+


----------



## slayerspud (Apr 4, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Dude, hentai is fake porn ... no real people = fake.
> 
> Ya gotta sink pretty damn low when you can't even jack off to real people lol



Yeah I never got why hentai was so appealing either. It just reminds me of kinds cartoons when I see it.


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 4, 2008)

Japan is just another country but to most, it is the source of almost all the awesomeness in the world.
People usually outgrow that and accept it but those who don't probably have an unhealthy fixation.


----------



## Mewgia (Apr 6, 2008)

xcalibur said:
			
		

> Japan is just another country but to most, it is the source of almost all the awesomeness in the world.
> People usually outgrow that and accept it but those who don't probably have an unhealthy fixation.


well it is a source of a lot of the awesomeness in the world, at least as far as entertainment and automobiles goes.  However not all of it is as good as all that...

Oh and one of the reasons it is the suicide capital of the world is that it is still sort of honorable to commit ritual suicide (Seppuku). However it is't practiced nearly as much as it used to be obviously.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 6, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> Oh and one of the reasons it is the suicide capital of the world is that it is still sort of honorable to commit ritual suicide (Seppuku).



It's not considered honorable any more, just acceptable.

They have suicide hotlines, and websites, in Japan where you can get advice on killing yourself.


----------



## DarkUli (Apr 6, 2008)

I don't get it either, but I think I have a couple of friends who REALLY need to check out this topic.

They over-obsess with Japan, they treat Japan like it's some sort of superiority.

For me, I'd like to visit Japan, try out their food, especially Ramen (Altough it didn't came from the japanese) and enjoy the tourism.


----------



## starfox468 (Apr 6, 2008)

Udon+Sushi=Life!


----------



## Akotan (Apr 6, 2008)

If it wasn't posted here, let me show you my japanese culture site links:

Pingmag (http://www.pingmag.jp)
TV in Japan (www.tvinjapan.com)
Japan Probe (www.japanprobe.com)

Check out the links section of these sites too!


----------



## Mewgia (Apr 6, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Mewgia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well that's why I said that it's sort of honorable, but it's still not like the rest of the world where committing suicide is frowned upon (not that you'd care if you had done it though)


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 6, 2008)

Acceptable and honorable are very different things.

It's the difference between tolerance and admiration.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Apr 6, 2008)

After reading this well...damn....my eye's are opened.....USA! USA! USA! ........


----------



## Mewgia (Apr 6, 2008)

sonicslasher said:
			
		

> After reading this well...damn....my eye's are opened.....USA! USA! USA! ........


says the guy with the Sonic avatar/username and the DBZ signature.


----------



## fenthwick (Apr 6, 2008)

Heh I used to have some strange obsession with Japan a few years ago. I somehow liked everything japanese...yeah man sick ;D Now I don't care if I see japanese stuff (thank god).

Now Japan Is just one of the three countries I want to go to in my lifetime. I want to learn stuff and see how the culture is.


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 6, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Mewgia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They really are a hardworking bunch too. SOme of them die while on the job because they work too much.
Like this security guard who stayed on his post for over 2 weeks.

In 2002 they were more than 68 of these cases.


----------



## DarkAura (Apr 6, 2008)

fenthwick said:
			
		

> Heh I used to have some strange obsession with Japan a few years ago. I somehow liked everything japanese...yeah man sick ;D Now I don't care if I see japanese stuff (thank god).
> 
> Now Japan Is just one of the three countries I want to go to in my lifetime. I want to learn stuff and see how the culture is.


Lol me too.  I want to go to Japan for like the technology stuff they have, see all the awesome tuner cars, eat Japanese food everyday, and maybe even watch a bit of sumo.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Plus, I did a research project on it and am learning Japanese in school so now I REALLY want to go.


----------



## Cyan (Apr 6, 2008)

I had fascination for japan about 10-15 years ago. that was the expansion of video games (Nes and Snes era) and Japanese culture with anime broadcasted in France.
A lot of people in school were having fascination for japan too, because a lot of game never release in europe, so learning japanese was great idea (I still don't speak japanese).
After school I started working, and had a lot less time for video games. but Japan was still in mind.

Then, I got internet, and while playing online video-game PSO on dreamcast, I met some Japanese people, and one friend who invited me to come to his home at Tokyo when I said I liked to go there.

In 2002 I went to Tokyo, and we visited history museum, some touristic place like emperial garden, tokyo tower, Shinjuku tokyo office, etc.
I found a town not so crowded (maybe they were in summer holiday), very clean (nobody throwing junk, paper, nor dog's poop) compared to France street, and people very obedient in a way they are taught to care about others (let people get out of the train before wanting to rush in, walk on the right on the rolling strairs to let people go faster on the left if they want). Here in my country, all is full of disorderedness.
A thing I disliked was the food. not all of them, there were good things too, but I usually didn't love the taste.

It was 10 short days (time flies).
It was a good experience to visit another country as I barely travel outside France (which have a lot of different places, cultures and history already. France is not only Paris  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).


But I felt it was not my decision to go to japan, only a way to say to other people who whined about japan :
- hey, look, I did it ! it was not hard at all, why everybody keep complaining about going there ? just go to a travel agency and you're done. very simple. stop acting like it's the end of the world.

Now don't misunderstand, it was a good experience. Sometime I understood some Japanese speaking, and wished I could understand a lot more.
I still like the Japanese culture, and hope to go to japan again, but not for the same reasons.

I'm not aiming Tokyo again. A rural town with cultural history or a travel tour with a guide to explain things is more appealing. Touristic instead of fanatic  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Some days ago, Tamyu (who is not writing a lot here these day) said the same thing about people having fascination for Japan and thinking everything were the same everywhere. She explained things well, viewed by someone living in japan. (read the comments too).
PS for Tamyu: I hope it's ok to link it here.


----------



## Extreme Coder (Apr 7, 2008)

A little liking for Japan for being an advanced country, or having lotsa games and anime is OK, but taking it overboard, that's not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I want to go to Japan some day though, I bet the difference between Egypt and it would be huge


----------



## rest0re (Apr 7, 2008)

anime sux japan sux videogames sux
i'd rather rocket myself to uranus than go to japan land of weeabos, rapists, xenophobes and sickos.
edit: everything about japan is wrong. it's just wrong perverted country of hardworking yellow people. they don't need stupid
weeabos there who think it's like some zany alive cartoon land where is big boobed hentai babes. lol. honestly i wanna visit
japan but i think i'll stay away from weeabo traps. i'll go some cool clubs which are open 24/7 listen some dubtechno/breakcore/
dubstep and smoke some cool stuff with some cool guys.


----------



## Mewgia (Apr 7, 2008)

rest0re said:
			
		

> anime sux japan sux videogames sux
> i'd rather rocket myself to uranus than go to japan land of weeabos, rapists, xenophobes and sickos.
> edit: everything about japan is wrong. it's just wrong perverted country of hardworking yellow people. they don't need stupid
> weeabos there who think it's like some zany alive cartoon land where is big boobed hentai babes. lol. honestly i wanna visit
> ...


wat


Could you please retype that in sensible english? I think that one of the things you said in there is that video games suck, which is an odd thing to say on a video game forum, and that UJapan sucks because of all the weeaboos there, which is odd because weeaboos are white people who are obsessed with japan and think it's superspecialawesome, and 99% of them have never been to Japan.


----------



## leetdude_007 (Apr 7, 2008)

As with any grouping of people, there are good things and there are bad. You reach a kind equilibrium when you learn enough about a specific culture.


----------



## Veho (Apr 7, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> rest0re said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I pity the fool who doesn't recognize a troll.


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 7, 2008)

veho said:
			
		

> Mewgia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








I DO! I DO!


----------



## Cermage (Apr 8, 2008)

Nintendo -> Japan 
Japan -> Anime/manga 
Anime/manga -> insight into japanese culture

You see why? I want to go to see what japan is really like, if it really is what it is depicted like whats on the internet, tv e.t.c


----------



## Twiffles (Apr 8, 2008)

xcalibur said:
			
		

> thebobevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know, that's all that _most_ people seem when it comes to Japan. In all reality, Japan has some major issues, like religion. Getting around that and going to the right places (Akihabara anyone?) it pretty much is what they say it to be. Plus Akihabara has a kick as electronics store that sells virtually ANYTHING.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 8, 2008)

Incomplete said:
			
		

> Nintendo -> Japan
> Japan -> Anime/manga
> Anime/manga -> insight into japanese culture
> 
> You see why? I want to go to see what japan is really like, if it really is what it is depicted like whats on the internet, tv e.t.c



Using your logic, "Murder, She Wrote" & "Archie" must be insights into U.S. daily life 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





One cultures make-believe does not insights make.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Apr 8, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> sonicslasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


?


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 8, 2008)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> xcalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shin Megami Tensei series always looked interesting to me.
I never saw this game in england but I saw it in DUbai once.
Sadly it was NTSC so i couldn't buy it


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 8, 2008)

xcalibur said:
			
		

> Twiffles said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can get them in England ... they are just awkward to find, unless you pre-ordered.


----------



## acoustic.digital (Apr 8, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I found a town not so crowded (maybe they were in summer holiday), very clean (nobody throwing junk, paper, nor dog's poop) compared to France street, and people very obedient in a way they are taught to care about others (let people get out of the train before wanting to rush in, walk on the right on the rolling strairs to let people go faster on the left if they want). Here in my country, all is full of disorderedness.


that is absolutely true. i'm not necessarily saying that france is all messy and dirteh and stuff, but whole europe is like that. i'm from germany and i know how it looks like there. and i've been in france (not only in paris ; ) a couple of times. 
the point is that japan still has some nice traditions and keeps some good morals like helping each other 
, using common sense (eg not letting the dog poop everywhere) and so on and so, but of course there is a 'dark side' as well. the suicide rate is fairly high, the citys are overcrowded; there's a lot of examples for that. 
one of my flatmates is japanese and we talked a lot about her home country, and she gave me a fair insight. 
japan is just overrated by some people, if you want it busy, go to a big city, if you want it rather quet, go to the mountains. but japan isn't all that freaky.


----------



## Cyan (Apr 8, 2008)

thaigrocer said:
			
		

> As with any grouping of people, there are good things and there are bad. You reach a kind equilibrium when you learn enough about a specific culture.


Well said  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




what I think is everybody is different, and we can't judge from the few we see/know. we can't affirm all a country is like the only person we know.
I've in mind some people who could judge a country only after meeting a foreigner (like exchange student). if the student is polite "oh, what a lovely country", or if not "that country is definitively bad".
When you go in another country, show the best side of yourself for the good of your country 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Theres a french proverb (and it certainly exist in other countries too) : 
before looking at the straw in your neighbor's eye, look at the girder in yours.
meaning : Don't criticize other, you are not better.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 8, 2008)

Shortly after this thread was made I sat and considered a well reasoned reply but before I typed it out I decided I wanted sleep/food/another round of tetris so I went with that (it likely would have turned out like the usual late night offering of typos, missing sections/key words and all by the time it had appeared though). I think the general consensus of some things are good but there is a lot you do not see which is less than brilliant is what I was aiming for anyway.




			
				thebobevil said:
			
		

> Dude, hentai is fake porn ... no real people = fake.
> 
> Ya gotta sink pretty damn low when you can't even jack off to real people lol
> 
> ...



I do not doubt that it played a major part but there is considerable evidence that a lot of the fields that Japan leads were beaten to the actual invention stage but then again I suppose they went and made it commercial while everyone else was busy chasing ghosts and jumping at shadows.


----------



## kikuchiyo (Apr 9, 2008)

Well, I thought I'd weigh in as some kind of voice of sanity here.  For those of you who don't know I've lived here in Japan for a year and about seven months now and am planning on being here at least another year and a half.  I was actually just in the U.S. to visit my friends and family for two weeks (hence my absolute silence the last few weeks) and got back Sunday night. 

I agree with most of the posts here: Japan isn't some magical Eden.  

It's not however more messed up than any other country.  If you think Japan is sexist than you haven't lived in a Muslim country (I heard somewhere, something as a joke, that Islam is the best religion and Muslims are the worst followers).  Here women can do pretty much as much as an women in the U.S. or Europe.  

A lot of the anthropology here is rather sad - I've taken anthro classes (one on perspectives on Japan in particular).  It kind of reminds me of the anecdote about blind men trying to understand what an elephant was by each touching a different part of it.  You can't understand living here reading stuff online or by visiting Tokyo for two weeks.  To be sure, not everyone's otaku - you can get otaku stuff more easily here, I think (i.e., buying Gundam lamps at Village Vanguard, gachapon, etc.) but not everyone is in to that kind of thing.

I've lived here for a while.  It's not perfect, but living in the middle of nowhere I quite enjoy it.  I don't think I could live in Japan forever but it's good for right now.

I have learned a lot through my interest in Japan and had many wonderful experiences.  But there are many people who say "He's into Japan, he's a nerd," (mostly on this board - in college, all the students in various international studies courses had a favorite country - granted they were in college and graduates, which is more than I can say for others).  I often have my Macbook set to Japanese (it's easier for me at work and for me to study and for others to use my machine) and people on this board made smart ass remarks (and I thought this thread was going to be like that, though it's mostly been decent).

And actually, right after the war Japan was basically like China is now - a creator of cheap garbage.  It was the Korean war that really got Japan off the ground financially as they didn't have to pour money into military and could sell tech the Americans.  There is some literature from the period that is hand wringing from Japanese people who thought they were getting rich from a war similar to the one that brought their country to its knees.


----------



## Artheido (Apr 9, 2008)

kikuchiyo said:
			
		

> Well, I thought I'd weigh in as some kind of voice of sanity here. (not quoting all of it)



I completely agree, though the joke about Muslims being the worst followers is arguable (I'm not in an arguing mood today).
Funny how people were making assumptions about how Japan gained its economy without giving real evidence.


----------



## Jaejae (Apr 9, 2008)

Japan is super kawaii, I love Japan ~desu


----------



## rest0re (Apr 11, 2008)

sorry for trolling


----------



## Seven (Apr 11, 2008)

Hm, perhaps it's a result from the difference between two cultures; both borrow a bit from each other gradually over time. Let's face it, Japan isn't the same as it was back then, and Western influence pervades through it almost anywhere, and yet the country still holds its sense of customs, etc. To me, it's interesting, but it's so very magnified by how its influence pervades our own Western culture. 

Personally, I see it everywhere. But I'm not obsessed. I know a person like me couldn't ever integrate into such a society, as progressive as it is, and it's increasingly hard for people to immigrate and to have a permanent residence there. It takes a lot of effort. Kudos to those who made it.


----------



## PikaPika (Apr 11, 2008)

I don't like things just because they are from Japan, I just know what I like, and a fair bit (but not all!) of it is very popular in Japan. I do, however, know people who are total Japanophiles for no reason. I don't hate them or anything, and I knew half of them before this whole Japanophilia thing hit, so I know who they really are. I'm just waiting for them to fall out of this fad.


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 12, 2008)

Akamai said:
			
		

> Personally, I see it everywhere. But I'm not obsessed. I know a person like me couldn't ever integrate into such a society, as progressive as it is, and it's increasingly hard for people to immigrate and to have a permanent residence there. It takes a lot of effort. Kudos to those who made it.



Its hard to integrate in any society different from your own, even if you have cultural ties to it.
These 2 years here in Egypt have been quite hard on me.


----------



## kikuchiyo (Apr 12, 2008)

xcalibur said:
			
		

> Akamai said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah people always pick Japan as being hard to integrate into but it's true for every non-melting pot society (and even in them its difficult).  If someone who wasn't bengali moved to Bangladesh they'd have trouble too.  I was BORN in the U.S. but am an obvious minority and still sometimes had trouble "integrating" (in the sense that is being used in this thread)>


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 12, 2008)

It's hard, these days, being an American living in the U.K. ... when I first arrived here,  it wasn't too bad, but thanks to Bush & the war, it's getting steadily worse.


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 12, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> It's hard, these days, being an American living in the U.K. ... when I first arrived here,  it wasn't too bad, but thanks to Bush & the war, it's getting steadily worse.



Hide your accent, you should be fine.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 12, 2008)

xcalibur said:
			
		

> thebobevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't worry, I try to lol


----------

